# First set of tests, what do they mean?



## thbrewst (Jan 12, 2010)

Just ran my first set of water tests. My set-up is still new so I'm not sure what to think about the results.

Details;
- 46 gal bow front
- Been set-up for about a week and a half
- Added water conditioner and Safe Start (bottled bacteria)
- Added 7 Zebra Danios about a week ago
- Added 3 Kuhli Loaches 2 days ago
- Added 5 Black Neon Tetras 2 days ago
- All fish seem to be doing well
- Added 1 medium sized Amazon Sword plant
- Added 1 small Rubin Sword plant

Measurements;
Ammonia = ~0
pH = ~7.4
Nitrite = ~0
Nitrate = ~2.5

Are these numbers OK given the newness of my tank? Should my Nitrate be going up faster? 

Thanks, as always, for any input.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Numbers look good. Just continue to monitor as this is an uncycled tank as yet.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

What day exactly did you add the TSS? Also when did you add the water conditioner. Tetra Safe Start is a great product, however you need to add water conditioner and then wait at least 24 hours, (48 hours is better) before adding the TSS. Once you add the TSS you need to add the fish immediately so the bacteria in the TSS can have an ammonia source to feed on. Also was there any ammonia in the water before you added the TSS? If ammonia levels are high this too can cause the TSS to fail. It is definitely possible to cycle a tank in 7-10 days with TSS but it must have been used properly.
I know it sounds crazy but was the product you used Tetra Safe Start, or Tetra Aqua Safe. They are two different products that do two different things. Most fish store don't carry TSS and many tanks come with aqua safe, that is why I ask.


----------



## thbrewst (Jan 12, 2010)

flyin-lowe said:


> What day exactly did you add the TSS? Also when did you add the water conditioner. Tetra Safe Start is a great product, however you need to add water conditioner and then wait at least 24 hours, (48 hours is better) before adding the TSS. Once you add the TSS you need to add the fish immediately so the bacteria in the TSS can have an ammonia source to feed on. Also was there any ammonia in the water before you added the TSS? If ammonia levels are high this too can cause the TSS to fail. It is definitely possible to cycle a tank in 7-10 days with TSS but it must have been used properly.
> I know it sounds crazy but was the product you used Tetra Safe Start, or Tetra Aqua Safe. They are two different products that do two different things. Most fish store don't carry TSS and many tanks come with aqua safe, that is why I ask.


I added the Aqua Safe at the same time I added the initial load of water. I initially added the Safe Start the next day, but then realized that it required adding fish at the same time, so I added it again when I added the Danios.

I did not check the ammonia levels before I added the Safe Start, but it was only tap water that I put in and I did not add any additional ammonia. I guess I could check the ammonia from the tap to see if it is unusually high.

I am aware that they are 2 different products, but I was not aware that the Aqua Safe could render the Safe Start useless. Given that I did it a second time when I added the fish that should have been OK as it was a few days after the Aqua Safe was in.

I also assume that I go at least some beneficial bacteria from the plants that I added as both of them came from tanks with fish in them.

BTW, I was not really expecting that my tank would be fully cycled yet, but am definitely wondering if I look to be on the right path or whether I should expect to see different numbers than what I saw with my measurements.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

My 75 gallon was totally cycled in about 8 days with the TSS so it is possible. Just do some water test every couple days to make sure you don't see any ammonia. If not I would say you are cycled. The only thing I thought was a little off was the low nitrate number. Next time you test it let us know what the numbers are now.


----------

